
Gestalt-Driven UX: The Patterns That Drive Our World - justinucd
https://hackernoon.com/design-psychology-gestalt-driven-ux-64ac01cd257a
======
anhensol
Do you know other cool cases where psychology worked hand in hand with IT?

